# Marchers Stop ANTIFA (In Disguise) From Breaking Windows At DC Capitol



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

I am posting this video as a link as the site is not yet supported by GBATemp so as to be embedded. That said the following link does not contain any violence, only building destruction, a lot of group chanting (yawwwwnnn), and people attempting to stop those who seem to be trying to make the Capital looks heavily damaged from the outside, as opposed to attempting to break in, burn it down, or what have. 

Kind of like how they create fake sandwiches to take photos of for the Fast Food adverts and posters so as to look healthy, fresh, and delicious. Except more like as a money shot for a narrative. 
They say the camera doesn't lie, but that was in itself a lie, at least after something has been processed and tweaked in the corporate editing room. 


https://cantcensortruth.com/watch?id=5ff8dabb0429ec3746005f52


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2021)

You already created a capitol riot conspiracy theory thread.  No reason this couldn't have been posted as a reply there.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 12, 2021)

XDel said:


> I am posting this video as a link as the site is not yet supported by GBATemp so as to be embedded. That said the following link does not contain any violence, only building destruction, a lot of group chanting (yawwwwnnn), and people attempting to stop those who seem to be trying to make the Capital looks heavily damaged from the outside, as opposed to attempting to break in, burn it down, or what have.
> 
> Kind of like how they create fake sandwiches to take photos of for the Fast Food adverts and posters so as to look healthy, fresh, and delicious. Except more like as a money shot for a narrative.
> They say the camera doesn't lie, but that was in itself a lie, at least after something has been processed and tweaked in the corporate editing room.
> ...


Just more right wing propaganda


----------



## Tigran (Jan 12, 2021)

Your video shows two things... Jack and shit.  And Jack left town long ago.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Tigran said:


> Your video shows two things... Jack and shit.  And Jack left town long ago.


Yea because it's a right wing propaganda site only spread by conservatives


----------



## Tigran (Jan 12, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> Yea because it's a right wing propaganda site only spread by conservatives



Hey.. I'm just saying, his video literally shows nothing. It had someone supposedly screaming Antifa... but that still doesn't mean anything, and could easily be added. 

Also, by FOX News own admission XDel is not a "Reasonable viewer", so his ability to tell fact from fiction is diminished.


----------



## JeepX87 (Jan 12, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You already created a capitol riot conspiracy theory thread.  No reason this couldn't have been posted as a reply there.



Exactly, FBI said there is no evidence of Antifa in Capitol riot and FBI isn't stupid when tell a difference between Antifa and MAGA/Proud Boys/Boogaloo.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Jan 12, 2021)

archive.vn/LhvRY
Archived in case Gbatemp deletes this one. too


----------



## Tigran (Jan 12, 2021)

Another fricken "conservative" that has no idea what his actual freedoms are. Cute.

I wish I could say I'm surprised to see so many right leaning people here, but it really doesn't as the general census of "them" are "I don't want to pay for other people to do things like eat! NOW GIVE ME MY FREE VIDEO GAMES! HOW DARE I PAY FOR SHIT!"


----------

